# BBQ Champ!



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

OK UK BBQ'ers

Let's have some thoughts on it, over the weeks to come.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

You've been beaten to the post 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232172/bbq-champ


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been away all weekend BBQ'ing

Bo**cks!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> I've been away all weekend BBQ'ing
> 
> Bo**cks!



Me to. I think your doppelganger was at the event I attended :sausage:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Come on Mr Monkey Catch up!!!!! I have put my 2p worth in on here and even dared to do the same on the "other Forum" too, so have a read


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 5, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Come on Mr Monkey Catch up!!!!! I have put my 2p worth in on here and even dared to do the same on the "other Forum" too, so have a read:wazzapp:


Sorry, had a tiring weekend baby sitting![emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------

